# Inability to assign IP/Router issue



## vieza_card (May 16, 2006)

This is going to be a bit lengthy so I apologize in advance. Let me give you a bit of background on the Laptop which currently has the problem:

It's a Presario V2000 with Windows XP and wireless capability. Normally, I use my dialup connection at my home in Hollywood, FL to connect to AOL. When I spend time in Tampa, FL at my office I merely press the wireless button and connect to the office's wireless/router-based cable access service provided by Roadrunner/Brighthouse.

I have a desktop with Windows XP in Hudson, Florida. It's an Emachine's W2040 with a cable modem (Motorola SB5100) using Roadrunner/Brighthouse service just like the office. My AOL account is accessed automatically with the cable connection everytime my computer starts.​
So in order to use my laptop internet et cetera, I bought a Belkin Wireless G Router (not the same kind used at the office.). I installed the software, connected it all up and the desktop has great connection.. cause.. I'm on it now. The issue is with the laptop.

The laptop recognizes the wireless network with the router. Great reception and it connects. However, it was unable to assign an IP address. I called the router people and their tech support couldn't comprehend how a laptop that at times uses a Dial up connection to AOL could at a different time connect to AOL via ISP/LAN option for the cable. I just hung up. He was reading the FAQs with the router.. and none of them addressed my issue.

I got the idea to copy the IP, Mask, Gateway and DNS numbers so I could type them in where my laptop couldn't assign them. As a result my computer now recognizes it as 'fully functional and connected' instead of not like it first did. I still can't connect to AOL via ISP/LAN/CABLE. It gets all the way to 'Step 6: Connecting to AOL' and then gives me a 'DNS Server unreachable or unavailable' message. And neither IE nor Firefox will connect to any website.

As an added note, clicking 'repair connection' or trying to 'force' the laptop to reassign IP info doesn't work. After five minutes it gives me an error message saying it was unable to do so. Hence my decision to use the IP info from the connected desktop.

Thank you so much to anyone could post some insight. If you need any other info, please feel free to let me know.


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

I'm going to apologize in advance in case I missed something in your post. 

Make sure the router is setup with DHCP.

most lynksys routers are 192.168.1.1 or something like that. If you open IE and type that in (or whatever the IP address of your router is) it will bring up a un/pw prompt. If you don't know what your routers IP is, on the desktop go to start>run. type cmd. type 'ipconfig /all'. find where it says your gateway. That is your router address. type that into IE to access the routers settigns. type admin for both unless you changed it during set up on the desktop.

Once into the lynksys software, make sure DHCP is enabled. Also make sure NAT (network address translation) is enabled. Make sure RIP1 is enabled also. If all that is already enabled.....I can't help!:laugh: 

Try that and see what happens.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I've taken the liberty of editing your post so it's more readable, the tiny purple font was very hard to read.


----------



## vieza_card (May 16, 2006)

An update..

After doing everything that everybody suggested (and I'm very grateful for the help), the problem still wasn't fixed. Guess what I found out.

My Roadrunner cable (which is either owned or somehow a division of Comcast) service and it's Dynamic IPness will not allow a second computer to access the the broadband either directly or through a router. In order for me to have a second computer wired to the net, I either have to purchase a second cable modem account for it or I have to upgrade to a commercial account so I can get the additional static IP numbers upgrade for multiple computers. Routers won't work on a residential because of some sort of IP/DNS setup restriction that comcast/roadrunner does. That's how it was explained to me. That's why, at work, I can connect.. but here at the house I could neither get the modem to work directly via ethernet nor indirectly via router.

That's so ridiculous. Oh and Roadrunner only allows the cable modem to be connected to ONE computer.. the one you initially install it with. So that means if you get a new computer, you have to call tech support and have the modem reassigned to the new computer. -sigh-

Do all cable modem service companies do this? Well anyway, thanks again for the info. Sorry about the font aspect.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That's actually not true. :smile:

Most routers have the ability to clone the MAC address of the connected machine to "emulate" the machine. After doing this, you can use the router just like any other service.


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

good point johnwill! Routers should be able to get past those restrictions


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Hopefully the original poster will come back so we can get him properly connected. :smile:


----------

